# Erhöhter Ping mit Switch und ohne nicht!



## Zecke01 (12. Juni 2018)

*Erhöhter Ping mit Switch und ohne nicht!*

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar Monaten Probleme mit meinem Internetanbieter gehabt.
Das Problem ist erledigt und mittlerweile ist auch ein Upgrade von 50Mbits auf 100Mbits + möglich.
Probleme gab es mit der Leitung in Punkto Überlastung (hoher Ping) und teils heftige Internet Abbrüche.

Nun hat wie gesagt die Telekom die Leitungen ausgebaut und meine Fritzbox 7580 gibt an:
"DSL verbunden *↓ *109,3 Mbit/s* ↑ *33,8 Mbit/s"
Wir bezahlen und haben auch eine 50Mbit Leitung. Die liegt auch an, alles sogut bis hierhin.

Nun zum Problem und weswegen ich den ganzen Text oben schreibe.
An der Fritzbox hängt ein Switch TP-Link TL-SG1024 24-Port.
Ein Kabel geht vom LAN Port 1 der Fritzbox in den ersten Port vom Switch.
Alle Computer sind am Switch und nur ein Kabel an der Firtzbox.

Jetzt hab ich immer einen erhöhten Ping wenn der Computer am Switch hängt.
Egal ob nur ich am Switch hänge, egal welcher port vom Switch, egal an welchem LAN Port der Switch hängt.
Sobald man am Switch ist, ist der hohe Ping da.

Häng ich am Switch und gucke z.B einen Stream oder lade was runter ist der hohe Ping da.
Mit Switch: Stream gucken ~300ms, Download bei Steam: mal 5 Mbit/s aber eher 1-2 Mbit/s. Problem ist aber sporadisch.
Ohne Switch: Stream gucken Maximal 30ms, Download läuft mit bis zu 6-7Mbit/s.

Nun denkt jeder, dann haste wieder Probleme mit der Leitung oder der Switch ist defekt.
Dachte ich auch und hab deswegen den Switch getauscht, nicht die Firtzbox neu gestartet und das Problem ist das gleiche. Mit Switch hoher Ping, ohne alles wunderbar.
Wäre es die Leitung, müsste der Ping  gleich hoch sein oder ungefähr gleich so hoch. Nein ist nicht der Fall.
Die Fritzbox läuft seid dem 13.11.2017 20:48 mit dem 6.92 FRITZ!OS

Nun frage ich mich, was soll das sein? 
Das Problem war vorher nicht da und es kann doch nicht sein, das 2 Switches von TP-Link die gleichen Probleme haben oder defekt sind.
Der TP-Link TL-SG1024 ist von 2013 und der TP-Link TL-SG1016D von 2014 (wurde maximal 1-2 Monate benutzt)


Ich hoffe man kann mir Folgen und jemand von euch hatte ggf. eine Idee was es vieleicht sein könnte.
Testen gerne auch noch ein paar Sachen, wenn das bei der Problemlösung hilft.

MfG Zecke01


----------



## SilentHunter (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erhöhter Ping mit Switch und ohne nicht!*

Wieviele Geräte hängen am Switch können die nicht direkt an der Fritze hängen ?Ein Switch funktioniert etwas anders als ein Router .Grob beschrieben beim Router wird jedes Datenpaket das reinkommt eindeutig dem Gerät zugewiesen das es angefordert hat .Beim Switch werden alle einkommenden Daten an alle Geräte weitergeleitet und das anfordernde Gerät sagt danke alle anderen verwerfen die Daten .Tausche den Switch gegen einen richtigen Router und dann sollte es besser werden .Im Idealfall nehme einen Gigabitport Router und keinen mit 100Mbitports .

Mfg


----------



## Matusalem (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erhöhter Ping mit Switch und ohne nicht!*

Folgend einfach eine Liste von Gedanken.

1. Beide Ethernet-Switches haben eine Switching-Kapazität von mehreren 10 Gbit/s und mehreren 10Mppp. Somit ausgeschlossen, dass die Beobachtung schlicht auf einer normalen Überlastsitutation beruht.

2. Beide Ethernet-Switches sind unmanaged. Sprich Sie bieten keine Möglichkeit Statistiken zu z.B. empfangenen, gesendeten oder fehlerhaften Ethernet-Frames auszulesen, keine loop detection, etc. Dass erschwert die Fehlersuche etwas, da man nicht gut an Informationen kommt.

3. Um etwas mehr Informationen zu bekommen, würde ich vorschlagen die Fritz!Box selbst anzupingen (hat im Regelfall die Adresse 192.168.178.1). Mit und ohne Switch, mit und ohne Streaming. 

4. Man kann/sollte alle Leitungen, bis auf die zur Fritz!Box, entfernen, einen Testlaptop direkt an den Switch anschliessen und dann einen Test mit vorher hohem Ping wiederholen. Dadurch kann man  feststellen ob evtl. die Verkabelung die Ursache ist (Schlagwort: Broadcast-Storms durch Schleifen).


----------



## Laudian (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erhöhter Ping mit Switch und ohne nicht!*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Beim Switch werden alle einkommenden Daten an alle Geräte weitergeleitet



Nein, das ist ein Hub. Bei einem Switch werden die Daten nur an das Gerät gesendet, für das sie gedacht sind. Deswegen auch die Bezeichnung Switch - Ein Paket wechselt von einem Anschluss auf einen anderen.

@TE:
Hast du Entertain? Wenn ja wird der Switch höchstwahrscheinlich dafür nicht geeignet sein.
Entertain benutzt nämlich eine Technik, die sich Multicast nennt. Wenn der Switch dies nicht unterstützt, fällt er stattdessen auf das Broadcast Verfahren zurück, bei dem die Pakete an alle Geräte am Switch gesendet werden anstatt nur an die eigentlichen Empfänger


----------



## Pu244 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erhöhter Ping mit Switch und ohne nicht!*

Ein Switch hat üblicherweise eine Durcjhleitungszeit von 20us (nicht ms), von daher sollte das nicht ins Gewicht fallen.

Was hast du denn sonst noch an dem Switch angeschlossen (sollte ja einen Grund geben warum der 24 Ports hat) und vorallem wie hast du es angeschlossen?


----------



## Zecke01 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erhöhter Ping mit Switch und ohne nicht!*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Wieviele Geräte hängen am Switch können die nicht direkt an der Fritze hängen ?
> 
> Tausche  den Switch gegen einen richtigen Router und dann sollte es besser  werden .Im Idealfall nehme einen Gigabitport Router und keinen mit  100Mbitports .
> 
> Mfg


Nur der Switch hängt an der Fritzbox. Ich habe einen Switch gekauft, weil eben mehr als 4 Ports benötigt werden.
Außerdem hat die Fritzbox 7580 4 x Gigabit-Ethernet Ports. Die kann man sogar auf Eco stellen und dann bringen die nur noch 100Mbit/s (ist aber nicht der fall)
Und wieso soll ich mir einen Router kaufen wenn das eigentlich mit einem Switch funktionieren MUSS.



Matusalem schrieb:


> Folgend einfach eine Liste von Gedanken
> 3. Um etwas mehr Informationen zu bekommen, würde ich vorschlagen die  Fritz!Box selbst anzupingen (hat im Regelfall die Adresse  192.168.178.1). Mit und ohne Switch, mit und ohne Streaming.
> 
> 4. Man kann/sollte alle Leitungen, bis auf die zur Fritz!Box, entfernen,  einen Testlaptop direkt an den Switch anschliessen und dann einen Test  mit vorher hohem Ping wiederholen. Dadurch kann man  feststellen ob  evtl. die Verkabelung die Ursache ist (Schlagwort: Broadcast-Storms  durch Schleifen).



3. Wie soll ich die Firtzbox anpingen? Noch nie gemacht.

4. Werde ich machen. wenn ich eine Antwort auf 3. bekommen habe.



Laudian schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein Hub. Bei einem Switch werden  die Daten nur an das Gerät gesendet, für das sie gedacht sind. Deswegen  auch die Bezeichnung Switch - Ein Paket wechselt von einem Anschluss auf  einen anderen.
> 
> @TE:
> Hast du Entertain? Wenn ja wird der Switch höchstwahrscheinlich dafür nicht geeignet sein.
> ...



Nein haben wir NOCH nicht, wir sind noch bei Vodadoof. 
Wir haben eine Sat-Anlage 
Es hängt nur noch ein Tablet,Repeater und ein Chromecast 1 Gen. im WLAN.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ein Switch hat üblicherweise eine  Durcjhleitungszeit von 20us (nicht ms), von daher sollte das nicht ins  Gewicht fallen.
> 
> Was hast du denn sonst noch an dem Switch angeschlossen (sollte ja einen  Grund geben warum der 24 Ports hat) und vorallem wie hast du es  angeschlossen?



Selbst wenn es 20ms mehr wären, wären wir nicht bei ~300ms. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kann man das Kabel vom Router auf jeden Port steckt und der verarbeitet das selber bzw. erkennt das.
Wegen der Ordnung ist das Kabel von der Firtzbox (Port 1)  im 1 Port vom Switch.
 Am Switch selber sind zur Zeit 5 Kabel angeschlossen. 3 Computer, ein Sat Receiver und eben das Kabel vom Switch zur Firtzbox.
Bevor die Frage kommt, wieso 24 Port. 
Der Preis war damals ein witz im vergleich zu den anderen Modellen mit mehr oder weniger Ports, aber es werden in nächster Zeit noch mehr Geräte dazu kommen.
Da hab ich lieber 4 Ports frei bevor ich hinterher wieder einen Kaufen muss, weil die Port mir ausgegangen sind


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erhöhter Ping mit Switch und ohne nicht!*



Zecke01 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich die Firtzbox anpingen? Noch nie gemacht.



ping fritz.box


----------



## Virikas (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erhöhter Ping mit Switch und ohne nicht!*

Evtl. auch mal wieder eine Unverträglichkeit im Autonegotiation. Sprich Fritz Box und switch können sich nicht auf eine Geschwindigkeit "einigen". Würde zumindest die Symptomatik erklären.

Testweise den Port an der Fritzbox zum Switch mal FEST auf 100 oder 1000mbit/s Full Duplex stellen. Je nach Softwareversion und "zugenagelt" Status der Firtzbox geht das allerdings nicht immer.


----------

